# happy birthday TESSA one today



## nev (Dec 25, 2007)

tessas first week at home









tessa making herself at home



























tessas first and only snow









tessas chair 









tessa last week


















tessa a big one today


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Tessa.... What a beautiful girl!

love the name


----------



## nev (Dec 25, 2007)

thank you ,holly e i forgot this one


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Tessa. What a beautiful girl, here's to some great years to come!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday Tessa! She's gorgeous!


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

Tessa! What a beauty she is! You know many German Shepherds you can tell their sex by looking at their face, well Tessa had such a pretty feminine face from the beginning


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happpy 1st Birthday and many, many more to a gorgeous gal.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

wow how you have grown into a beautiful gal!!!


----------



## K9Kaos (Jun 24, 2006)

What a beautiful girl!!!!









Love the puppy pics!! Adorable!!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

happy birthday, Gorgeous Tessa


----------



## michelleans (Jul 18, 2006)

Happy birthday Tessa!

wow just saw this now, you know she looks a whole lot like my Jake's sister ASIL!!!

Asil on the right, Jake on the left










Asil at the front, Jake at the back


----------



## nev (Dec 25, 2007)

Michelle thats uncanny ASIL & TESSA they are so so alike, any more pics.


----------



## michelleans (Jul 18, 2006)

Isn't it uncanny! I have loads of photos of her! I will post them up in the pictures section for you


----------

